

Show HN: Birdhouse – Twitter Activity of Your Salesforce Contacts - crob
http://birdhouse.salesloft.com/

======
pattisapu
Maybe a different name would be in order, since there's already a popular
Twitter app named Birdhouse?
[http://birdhouseapp.com](http://birdhouseapp.com)

~~~
kngspook
Agreed. That was immediately my first thought when I saw this.

------
1337h4xatl
FBLA Guy or someone @ ATV? ;) Yik Yak guy here

